

Stars wars on telnet! Yes. - kashif
http://www.blinkenlights.nl/thereg/

======
dmpayton
This is so extremely old and unworthy of Hacker News.

We need a down arrow.

~~~
adduc
You get a down arrow once you get enough karma. You know, so people don't
abuse the ability to down vote.

~~~
tel
Only for comments. Submissions themselves cannot be downmodded.

~~~
webframp
when they're this old, they should be auto-downmodded. the article is 7 years
old, and I'm pretty sure blinkenlights.nl is older than that.

------
redorb
relevancy should be a light weight factor in any automated filter script.

